# 9mm Glock VS 9mm Beretta



## drawinout

I like the Beretta.


----------



## vbjimmie

beretta.

I've NEVER liked the glocks....except the full auto....and that's just cause it's a full auto pistol.


----------



## Fish Hunter

Take a look at the new Ruger SR9. I have one and its a sweet weapon.


----------



## filly

G19 all the way!


----------



## vbjimmie

Where's the 1911 option?


----------



## AtlantaKing

I vote Beretta just because a Glock just does not feel right in my hand. Those wacky Austrians and their weird sidearms... However, the 1911 in .45 Auto is a man's gun. 9mm's for women and Europeans


----------



## Shooter

Now, now, now lets not be getting mean against the 9mms, I am a 45 man from way back and still carry one but I finally broke down and got a Glock 19 :redface: The best shooting gun I have ever owned (and thats a lot) was a Browning High Power, it just hit the bulls eye everytime ya pulled the trigger, fast or slow.

You can own a 500 S&W but if you cant hit the target under pressure a tank will do you no good.

*THE VERY BEST GUN IN THE WORLD IS THE ONE YOU SHOOT THE BEST* 

Shoot as many different type pistols as you can and the one that fits your hands and shoots the best for you is the one you need to own and then buy the best and I stress *PERSONAL DEFENCE LOADS* for it,,, easy question, what is your life worth a hand full of something your buddy handed you that might be re-loaded or $40.00 a box


----------



## scout04

*handgun*

ive owned both as well as many others - it really depends on what you want to do with it - if you want to show it off and just target shoot then the beretta is the winner - if you want it as a service pistol to defend your life then i have chosen glock - glocks are very ugly in my opinion BUT, they are extremely accurate, absolutely 100% relaible under the most grueling situations. i use a glock model 30 in .45 auto and it is very comfortable to shoot all day - have gone as many as 5,000 rounds in between cleanings and it has never missed a beat. ive owned the 9mm and the 10mm as well and both of thos functioned flawlessly as well. take your pick based on what you are going to do with the firearm.


----------



## RuddeDogg

AtlantaKing said:


> I vote Beretta just because a Glock just does not feel right in my hand. Those wacky Austrians and their weird sidearms... However, the 1911 in .45 Auto is a man's gun. 9mm's for women and Europeans


Women and Europeans.......that's not entirely true. Having the Glock Model 17and 19 and the Beretta Model 92 and 96 there good an bad with both. For user friendliness hands down to the Beretta. For function under ANY conditions hands down to the Glock. I to am a .45 guy but the there is nothing wrong with the 9mm. It's a great back up gun. When I worked as a bodyguard we carried the Beretta Model 96 in .40 cal and I carried a Glock Model 17 as a back up. They were pre-ban guns so they had their standard high capacity magazines. For going out to the range and pokin holes in paper the 9mm is good to start on. Like Shooter said the best gun in the world is the one you shoot best. That is a very true statement. Like anything else in boils down to personal preference.


----------



## mrgreenc21

I have done torture testing on both. Glock is a much more reliable weapon.


----------



## Rockstar

Which Beretta?

I had the PX4 .40... loved it for plinking, which is mostly what I use a pistol for... very accurate down range, easy to maintain, etc... and damn it's just one sexy pistol. I've put a few boxes through a .40 Glock... great, reliable, comfortable pistol... but the ported barrel don't give it as much velocity down range as the Beretta. If you need a firearm for home protection, and you need to carry it in the field... go with the Glock IMHO. The rotating barrel in the Beretta is nice compaired to the ported barrel... but its one more thing to foul up if dirt or debris gets in there. I have no reason to carry a firearm, and for home protection i'll take a good ol' Remington 870 any day. 

My pops has the Springfield Armory XD9... that's another good option, and you can't beat the M1911 or the Beretta 92... all great choices.


----------



## eric

i like glocks. 9mm is nice..
but would think a 45 is better for numerous reasons.


----------



## Jackalopehunter

i like the berreta for one reason, the design of the firing mechanism...if it was anything else i probably wouldnt be writing this to you guys....long story short, my turret gunners 9mm fell out of the dropleg holster when he climbed ontop of the hummer...it fell and landed hammer first on a rock and i was looking down the barrel and saw the FMJ round perfectly when it hit. 
either way i dont care for either weapon ill take my 1911 anyday, but between the 2 ill go berreta
(btw we carried pistols round in chamber on fire, hammer forward)


----------



## NTKG

although the berretta is is better looking and fits most folks hands better, the glock points correctly for me.

a compact size glock. 19/23/32 etc is concealable where a berretta is not.

the beretta is a DA whereas the the Glock is a striker SAO

as far as the hammer design, the glock has internal drop safties as well, so there will be no discharge without a pulled trigger.

Each has its own merrits, but for service or carry, the size as well as uncontested reliablity are winners, so is the tenifer coating on parts. 

I don't want to go into too much detail but lets just say a glock was dropped in some salt water, and as a test left without cleaning for a week not ever even being rinsed. Shot the next weekend with 400+ rounds, didn't skip a beat and no corrossion even on internal parts. My sig229 would have rust just from being carried.

They are two different animals. But then again I am biased and a fan of combat tupperware.


----------



## basstardo

The Berettas have issues with the locking blocks cracking as well. When I worked at the rifle/pistol range at Dam Neck while I was in the Marines, we would have an almost daily failure of at least one. The armorer kept about 10 of them in his pocket just in case. That said, I still like them. I prefer the Glocks, but the Beretta's ain't bad, just watch out for Beretta bites if you have big hands.


----------



## RuddeDogg

basstardo said:


> The Berettas have issues with the locking blocks cracking as well. When I worked at the rifle/pistol range at Dam Neck while I was in the Marines, we would have an almost daily failure of at least one. The armorer kept about 10 of them in his pocket just in case. That said, I still like them. I prefer the Glocks, but the Beretta's ain't bad, just watch out for Beretta bites if you have big hands.


Yep I remeber that. Taurus had the same problem with their PT99. Looks just like the Model 92. At that time you inter change the parts. I had that problem with my PT99. I called Taurus and chalked it up to a batch of bad metal.


----------

